

CopperEgg Cloud Service Monitoring - Hybrid Visibility, Fine-Grained Forensics - copperegg
http://copperegg.com/copperegg-cloud-service-monitoring-enables-unmatched-hybrid-visibility-and-fine-grained-forensics/
New heatmaps, custom cloud monitoring dashboards, and iPhone, iPad, and Android mobile apps announced.  Designed for hybrid monitoring across clouds, enterprise+cloud, and inside the enterprise as well.  Custom dashboards aggregate application performance metrics with server monitoring and website performance for service-level views.
======
destari
The heat map is awesome!

~~~
jmortenson
yeah, pretty cool.

